#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Hulp bij bepalen van geluidsinstallatie

## Danny1900

Beste mensen,

Wij hebben bij onze sportvereniging een ruimte toegewezen gekregen waar we onze eigen supportershome van mogen maken.. Het is een prachtige ruimte geworden met een mooie bar erin alleen ontbreekt er nog een goede geluidsinstallatie! Het is een ruimte waar ongeveer 150 man in kan en er gaan stevige feestjes gegeven worden, dus een beetje installatie met power mag er wel komen!

Wie heeft voor mij de ideale samenstelling om hier een fantastisch supportershome van te maken waar we leuke feestjes kunnen organiseren? Het gaat hier niet alleen maar om house feesten maar ook weleens met zang..

mengpaneel ?
versterker ?
equalizer ?
speakers ? (actief of passief)
subwoofer?
... ?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Budget?


10 tekens

----------


## dj-wojcik

We gaan hier verder :Wink:

----------


## Danny1900

> Budget?
> 
> 
> 10 tekens



Ongeveer 2000 euro!

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ga even in je ander topic verder.

Dit forum deel word gebruikt bij het testen met posten. Ik zie dat je dat al onder de knie hebt. en aangezien je een dubbel topic geopend hebt kun je daar dit even posten en daar verder gaan :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

